# Linux 8.1 mit Samba und WinXP



## el_espiritu (6. September 2003)

Ich kämpfe nun schon längere Zeit mit diesen Problemen rum:
Ich habe einen Rechner mit SuSe Linux 8.1 professional, Samba, Apache und MySQL installiert.
Vorneweg: Ich bin absoluter Newbie im Bereich Linux.
Ich wil Linux als Fileserver  und Webserver einrichten. Ich bin nun schon soweit, das ich über mein XP auf das Share das ich freigegeben habe auf Linux draufkomme, aber es erscheint eine Passwortabfrage und über die komme ich nicht hinaus: Egal was ich eingebe, er lässt mich nicht auf das Laufwerk.    (auch nicht mit root...)
Ich habe schon User eingerichtet und aktiviert über swat, aber ohne Erfolg.
Ich komme schon über den Browser auf den Apache und auf swat drauf mit XP, aber das wars auch schon. Also netzwerkmäßig müsste es richtig eingerichtet sein. Was mich immer wieder wundert, das ich in swat unter dem Punkt "Status" keine Anzeigen bekomme unter dem Punkt aktive Shares. Dort müsste doch das "homes" Verzeichnis aufgelistet sein oder?


----------



## hulmel (6. September 2003)

Kennung und Passwort stimmen auf beiden Rechner überein?
Hinweis: root hat im Netzwerk keine Sonderrechte.


----------



## Sinac (7. September 2003)

Keine Ahnung was Swat ist...

Hast du den User auch für Samba eingerichtet?
Du meldest dich ja nicht über den Linux User an, sondern hast für Samba eigene User.

In der Tutorials ist ein Beitrag wie das geht, ich glaube mit
smbpasswd -a USER
oda so legst du einen neuen an, schau mal das Tut an.

Achja: ES GIBT KEIN LINUX 8.1
Es gibt den LINUX KERNEL -> 2.4
und es gibt SuSE -> 8.1

schon klar was du meintest, aber gewöhn dir das bitte an...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## el_espiritu (7. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Keine Ahnung was Swat ist...
> *



Ein Web-basiertes Konfigurationstool für Samba. Zu erreichen unter "http://localhost:901" , sofern es eingerichtet ist. Eigentlich sehr praktisch, man muss nicht unnötig in den Textdateien rumwerkeln für jede kleine Änderung.....



> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Hast du den User auch für Samba eingerichtet?
> Du meldest dich ja nicht über den Linux User an, sondern hast für Samba eigene User.
> *


Ich habe unter samba sowohl mich eingerichtet als auch den root. Aber ich bin jetzt soweit das es funktioniert. Nur habe ich das Gefühl das ich als Gast eingerichtet bin, ich habe keine Schreibrechte obwohl ich es eingestellt habe.......



> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Achja: ES GIBT KEIN LINUX 8.1
> Es gibt den LINUX KERNEL -> 2.4
> und es gibt SuSE -> 8.1
> ...


OK, ich werd's mir merken!


----------



## webjumper (7. September 2003)

Das Problem ist bekannt und über swat kannst du das gleich mal vergessen. Installiere dir den aktuellen Sama und compeliere den kernel dazu neu. Dan funzelts . Linux 8.1 SUSE ist schrott , vergiss es mit samba über yast


----------



## el_espiritu (7. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von webjumper _
> *Das Problem ist bekannt und über swat kannst du das gleich mal vergessen. Installiere dir den aktuellen Sama und compeliere den kernel dazu neu. Dan funzelts . Linux 8.1 SUSE ist schrott , vergiss es mit samba über yast *


Klar, wenn du mir sagst wie es geht dann mach ich das......


----------



## webjumper (7. September 2003)

http://de.samba.org/samba/samba.html

 lade sir das file runter und unter root komplett neu installieren


----------



## Sinac (7. September 2003)

Wenn du so scharf auf ein Webinterface bist installier dir Webmin, das ist für samba ganz gut!
Aber gewöhn dir am besten an mit den conf Datein umzugehen, das hilft dir z.B. wenn du mal keine GUI hast!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

